# Snake enclosure/s build!



## hunterschamps (May 28, 2013)

Hi guys and gals,

Knocked up a couple of cabinets out of melamine on the weekend, just wanting some suggestions as to what light fittings/type of lights and heating i should have? 

Do i just use normal globes? Should i use uv lamps? 

The enclosures are 900x600x600 and will be stacked on top of a cabinet.

The enclosures will house murray darling carpet pythons. 

Will be installing small front vents and sliding glass doors. Kitty litter will be my substrate for the time being and have hides/branches ect.






Cheers in advance ! 

Paul


----------



## justin91 (May 28, 2013)

Nice job, just out of curiosity, because I'm thinking about building on or two and I understand if you don't want to say, but how much did it cost in materials to build those?


----------



## hunterschamps (May 29, 2013)

Cost me roughly $110 for the 2 cabinets, with the strips to make it look neat. Gotta add some vents today/tomorrow. 

Just curious as to what heating/lighting i should be using. As ive only ever had a glass tank with heat mat and ceramic bulb setup.


----------



## Skitzmixer (May 29, 2013)

I think it all comes down to personal preference - I prefer heat panel / LED combo. ProHerp make some really nice heat panels if your interested. If not there's a few DIY threads floating around to make your own that work really well. All depends on what you want in your enclosure


----------



## justin91 (May 29, 2013)

hunterschamps said:


> Cost me roughly $110 for the 2 cabinets, with the strips to make it look neat. Gotta add some vents today/tomorrow.
> 
> Just curious as to what heating/lighting i should be using. As ive only ever had a glass tank with heat mat and ceramic bulb setup.



Holy cow, thats cheap as...!!! What did you use to stick it all together, glue? Looks really neat


----------



## hunterschamps (May 29, 2013)

Glued and screwed. Proper cabinet making melamine too, not cheapo bunnings stuff.


----------



## spinner_collis (May 29, 2013)

You could go with a ceramic fitting in each with a heat light or heat emmitter. I routed out a channel in mine for a heat cord which I then put a tile over the top of. Since you have already done the construction you could go with heat lights or as skitz has said heat panels an LED lighting. I used LED downlights for lighting 2. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/3fter-201034/page/2


----------



## bitisbitis (May 29, 2013)

Nice job, looks good.


----------



## hunterschamps (May 29, 2013)

Might go for a led downlight idea.. and just use heat cord.. How well does yours retain heat? Mine is in the house, but we have a very cold house..


----------



## intoxicated88 (May 29, 2013)

i don't really think there is a difference between bunnings melamine and any other melamine except for HMR which is only high moisture resistance so there is no difference to any other place unless your leaving it in the rain.?


----------



## justin91 (May 29, 2013)

hunterschamps said:


> Glued and screwed. Proper cabinet making melamine too, not cheapo bunnings stuff.



Oh wow, that's really good. Might need look around for some. Strips? They go on the edges?


----------



## rvcasa (May 29, 2013)

justin91 said:


> Nice job, just out of curiosity, because I'm thinking about building on or two and I understand if you don't want to say, but how much did it cost in materials to build those?



Look into the DIY section...
I've added costs, sizes, designs, images etc. etc.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (May 29, 2013)

Check this thread out i did for building the same as you have there, it might help you with the questions you have http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/new-habitat-girl-197902/ best of luck buddy  ...................................................Ron


----------



## hunterschamps (May 30, 2013)

intoxicated88 said:


> i don't really think there is a difference between bunnings melamine and any other melamine except for HMR which is only high moisture resistance so there is no difference to any other place unless your leaving it in the rain.?


Ive always had a preference for proper cabinet making stuff, got a mate who is a cabinet maker who wont touch the bunnings material as its harder to work with, they use different glue to bond the materials which make it more vunerable to moisture and also splitting. Ive seen it used plenty of times with no problems, but i'd rather pay the $4 extra a sheet and get the right stuff.


----------



## hunterschamps (May 30, 2013)

Got the glass and slides today, aswell as locks and vents. Just placed an order with reptiles direct for heat cords, globes/cages and some substrate aswell as a few hides!


----------



## BOB_NT (May 30, 2013)

I just use "daylight" compact fluros with a infra red heat globe and heat mat.
Although both of mine get sunlight so that helps em a bit too, I also have night time blue bulbs.

Dont know if that helps but the fluros dont add heat so their good lighting and they let you set up your heating as needed.


----------



## hunterschamps (May 30, 2013)

Been leaning towards just some strip LEDS for display lighting, have infra red bulbs for heat and some heat cords ordered also.. Shall see how it holds heat once its set up


----------



## Virides (May 31, 2013)

hunterschamps said:


> Got the glass and slides today, aswell as locks and vents. Just placed an order with reptiles direct for heat cords, globes/cages and some substrate aswell as a few hides!



And some finger grips for the glass - Shop | Virides


----------



## rvcasa (May 31, 2013)

Virides said:


> And some finger grips for the glass - Shop | Virides



Just got some, all clear for $0.90 on ebay (incl. delivery)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virides (May 31, 2013)

rvcasa said:


> Just got some, all clear for $0.90 on ebay (incl. delivery



These would just be rectangular pieces of acrylic?

Our products cost as such due to the low volumes we get produced, made in Australia from local businesses. They are also laser cut which is not cheap but necessary to achieve the appearance. We also use very high bonding industrial adhesives as we want these to last.

We understand that our prices compared to such items on eBay are high, but the reasoning is justified. Ultimately we want to make them cheaper and we always look for ways to achieve this.


----------



## hunterschamps (May 31, 2013)

Ive got the glass etched so no need for finger grips.. I have a personal preference for etching the glass


----------



## hunterschamps (Jun 2, 2013)

Here are the progress photos, my little girl seemed to like hers so far, altho theres nothing in it!


----------



## hunterschamps (Jun 10, 2013)

The finished product!


----------



## hunterschamps (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## ronhalling (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks gr8, it is a credit to you, just 1 thing though are you putting a lock on the glass??? as you will have read time and time again in this forum our little "Nackies" do like unautherised tours of our homes, they are just so inquisative  ....................................Ron


----------



## hunterschamps (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes, lock is on there. Just one of the slide locks. Better to be safe rather than sorry!


----------



## marcus0002 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey mate where do you go to the glass etched for finger grips? Is it expensive?


----------



## hunterschamps (Jun 17, 2013)

It costs about $8 per etch.. But the 4 pieces of glass and 4 tracks only cost $95 all up, so i don't mind paying that $8 as its permanent i prefer the finish


----------

